# South African Vape Clothing



## Stroodlepuff

I think this may be a little extreme but I came across it on Facebook


Introducing The Coolest Hoodie In The world!!!

VapRwear Patented.

Endorsed by Snoop Dog!

The only clothing with a discreet built in Vaporizer.

Smoking has Never been this Discreet & Fashionable!!!

Official launch of VapRwear South Africa.

The Only Hoodie with a Vaporizer built into the Drawstring on the Hoodie.

Can be Customized with your Logo to match your Team, Club, Company, Band or Crew etc. (minimum orders do apply for custom orders)

If your Tobacconist does not stock this demand they keep stock!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/VapRwear-South-Africa/1444618582495461?fref=ts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

R1900 for are cartridge based cigalike attached to the hoodie. Please what a joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Riddle

Nice concept. But that price is ridiculous. I'll just connect a straw to my normal driptip. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

And I wish they would stop calling it "smoking". Calling it vape gear and then attach the word "smoke" to it just upsets me.

Edit: I posted my disapproval on their facebook page. They need to get it right. There's no grey area in this. It's either smoking or vaping. Nothing in between.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Scorocket22

Hmm it gives me an idea, would you guys be willing to buy tshirts or whatever clothing with eccigsa logo printed on it? Or anything else you want that's vape related? I have a printing setup at my disposal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

ScorpionL2K said:


> Hmm it gives me an idea, would you guys be willing to buy tshirts or whatever clothing with eccigsa logo printed on it? Or anything else you want that's vape related? I have a printing setup at my disposal



Can we design our own?


----------



## CloudSurfer

yeah standard hoodie, some fish tank tubing and bobs your uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no doubt that there is a market for QUALITY T-Shirts with kewl designs with the ecigssa logo on it! But up until now everyone talks about it but no one does anything about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Scorocket22

What will you guys be willing to pay for a shirt with a cool design and the eciggssa logo on it?


Sent from my iPhone while vaping Atlantis | Plume Veil | IPV2 50W


----------



## Rob Fisher

ScorpionL2K said:


> What will you guys be willing to pay for a shirt with a cool design and the eciggssa logo on it?



Provided there are XXL and XXXL's depending on the cut (because too many kak quality t-shirts are too short in the body) and provided the quality is really good and the design is awesome then up to R250.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## FireFly

Ecigssa Forum Logo Plus some Vape Sayings etc... Seen a few I would not mind having...
Quality T's though, not Fong Kong Thin Shite...
approx R100.00 Per Each imho for T's and 200 to 250 for Golf Shirts.


----------



## Oupa

I like the idea of t-shirts and gear with the ECIGSSA logo on it, but ECIGSSA is a brand and registered company, so it might be something to discuss with the owners first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great idea for the T-Shirts. Think we need it to create vaping awareness as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

How about some golf shirts?


----------



## drew

Oupa said:


> I like the idea of t-shirts and gear with the ECIGSSA logo on it, but ECIGSSA is a brand and registered company, so it might be something to discuss with the owners first.



Agree, would be great to see some locally produced T's but incorporating the ECIGSSA logo would need to be discussed with admin.


----------



## Silver

Hi @ScorpionL2K 
Thanks for bringing this up
The A&M team will PM you


----------



## Gizmo

The importer of Vaprwear just phoned sharri and threated all of us on the forum..

The words that were said.. Word for word..

Vaprwear Guy "Who am I speaking too?" 

Stroodlepuff "Sharri"

Vaprwear Guy "Are you on the ECIGSSA Forum?"

Stroodlepuff "Yes I am"

Vaprwear Guy "Do you know what royalties are? Are aware that copying a patent is illegal"

Stroodlepuff " Don't know what you talking about"

Vaprwear Guy " I am calling from Vaprware and we are publicly discussion copying his product. It has a patent on and he is reporting it to the police and the patent control"

Vaprwear Guy " Calling Sharri a **** and other disgusting words at this point"

Vaprwear Guy " I will make sure Every single Vape Shop in SA is going to be raided and better hope that there are no illegal substances on the property and have a nice day and **** off "

Stroodlepuff " Asked which thread he was referring to but, refused to answer"

Phone hang up.


Now in the era of Social Media, this guy has done more damage then good with this behavior.. Anyone normal person referencing this topic will see we have no desire to stick bad performing cartomizer in a hoody nor are we commenting on creating anything of this kind.

It probably all smoke with no fire however, Stroodle is beside herself and shaking by how disgusting this man spoke to her. I will not entertain this and I would like all of us as vapers to not support someone with a moral compass like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

This is going to be awesome, anyone want me to get invloved!!!!
I live for this s$%t!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BoogaBooga

I find it very funny that he is on about illegal substances, but his Facebook page is full of pictures of Weed growing and smoking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

WAHAHAHA ... I would love a call from him.

So just for my own benefit and for giggles around the camp fire: He is threatening you (us) because we said the hoodie looks like crap, and we want to print t-shirts with the ECIGSSA logo on?

I didn't know there were patent rights even possible on t-shirts

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vaalboy

And this is what he posts on his FB page? What a joke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

Anyone have a physical address? Let's see if this guy is as tough in person as he is swearing at women over the phone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We really need to clean the gene pool somehow! 

And wow what a good way to market your product to the SA Vape Scene! 10 out of 10 for great marketing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

I would love for patent control to pop around ... I have a couple of things I've conjured up in some serious drunken states that I want them to look at

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Just sent this mail to them !!

"Hi There

So various members of our local forum saw this new vaping product, not smoking product, on a Facebook group for a guy selling these in South Africa. The discussion ensued, and all of a sudden, all of the Vape Shops started getting calls from this lunatic, threatening them with all sorts of things for Copyright etc, and swearing at them calling the one Lady a B%^%h and To \"f$%k Off\".
WOW, this is such a good representation of the brand!!! As I do many reviews and episodes on YouTube for the South African Vaping Community, I will ensure that not only do I make sure that this kind of behaviour is pointed out, I will strongly suggest that people do not deal with this lunatic!!
This is disgusting that this is going on, and now he is threatening that he is going to send the police to all Vaping stores to have them raided, and threatened that they better not have any illegal drugs on the premises. What does he think, Vape Stores sell drugs and crap!!
HAHAHAHA.
I have also sent the same information to Snoop Dogg\'s Marketing company to ensure that this product is indeed \"Endorsed\" by him, as we sell some of his Vape gear here in SA and have never been informed of this.

Great start to your marketing in South Africa!!

Regards
Philip Dunkley"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Riddle

Haha. Classic. Dude please call me also. 

I got my hoodie on today. Still need to buy some straws though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## FireFly

What a f*ck wit...
Who wants a Crap Overpriced Hoody with a Vape in?

Vaprwear you Suck B@lls dude.

Dont even get me going on this.... numb nuts...

Call to all to boycott this d00s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Was wondering if this means that if I'm wearing any of my hoodies, and My device is in my top pocket, and it accidentally goes off and the vapour comes up around the laces, I could be sued!!!!
Oh no, I afraid I'm going to stop vaping everyone!!
I just don't want to deal with "Patent" people!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Great work Philip!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

This is sooooooo funny, I'm loving this!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Philip Dunkley said:


> Was wondering if this means that if I'm wearing any of my hoodies, and My device is in my top pocket, and it accidentally goes off and the vapour comes up around the laces, I could be sued!!!!
> Oh no, I afraid I'm going to stop vaping everyone!!
> I just don't want to deal with "Patent" people!!!!


You can vape or you can hoody Philip, but not both! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## FireFly

ScorpionL2K said:


> Hmm it gives me an idea, would you guys be willing to buy tshirts or whatever clothing with eccigsa logo printed on it? Or anything else you want that's vape related? I have a printing setup at my disposal



This is what was said... Not a crap hoody, but clothing with eciggsa logo etc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

Reading through this thread, and suddenly a "racist" feeling overpowers me

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

How so @johan ??


----------



## shaunnadan

im curious to get some fish tank tube and make my own... just need to get a hoodie, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

The Chinese probably got a better VAPRWEAR already... at half the price...
PAtent shmatent... my @ss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Philip Dunkley said:


> How so @johan ??



That is personal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman211991

Might be a prank lol


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@johan Fair Enough


----------



## annemarievdh

Ai tog... some people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

All I can comment on this f#@k-wit is: "some moms have boys, and others .... bad luck"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@johan HAHAHAHAHA, Love it.............


----------



## shaunnadan

so my fish tank pipe idea needs an automatic battery, else it looks like im playing with my nipples... also not going to give myself a migraine from sucking on a tube just to get a decent hit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shaunnadan

take the fight to him!!! 

i say we all go and flood his facebook page with utter cr@p. even if he deletes it, with all of us on there bashing him some of his clientele will see the posts. just needs to be done with some tact so that we dont get banned from fb for harassment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

And this is where Facebook falls flat on its face with not having a humongous DISLIKE button... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Philip Dunkley said:


> @johan HAHAHAHAHA, Love it.............


I assume you will be chatting about this tonight?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Jaco De Bruyn You assume correctly!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn You assume correctly!!!


haha are we also going to find out who is the lucky new owner of that magnificent bottle of Ambrosia ???


----------



## baksteen8168

Just saw a post on the FB page that states : " There seems to be some confusion as to the price on these hoodies. Please note that the vaporizer alone is worth R2000, so basically you are getting a free Hoodie! "

Could someone with a business mind please explain to me how you turn a profit if your item costs R2000 and your normal selling price is R1900? Also... R2000... for that???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Ahhh crapstix man, wish I had opened a vape business now.

I haven't had anyone threaten to sue me for at least 12 months. Kind of miss the feeling actually. Especially when you are dealing with an antediluvian troglodyte who spews forth vile meaningless rubbish like this.

Also, who the hell calls Snoop a dogg? Everyone knows he is now Snoop Lion, you don't have to watch the E! channel to know that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Jaco De Bruyn You assume correctly again!!


----------



## baksteen8168

@Jaco De Bruyn is on an assuming roll here today!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'm having an awesome "discussion" with him on his facebook page lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

I know some people who know some people who robbed some people lets not support brand who shall not be named 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Ahhh crapstix man, wish I had opened a vape business now.
> 
> I haven't had anyone threaten to sue me for at least 12 months. Kind of miss the feeling actually. Especially when you are dealing with an antediluvian troglodyte who spews forth vile meaningless rubbish like this.
> 
> Also, who the hell calls Snoop a dogg? Everyone knows he is now Snoop Lion, you don't have to watch the E! channel to know that...



You left out: sine qua non cerebrum ......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Hahahahaha, well done Phil. Stick it to the f-ckers


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

baksteen8168 said:


> @Jaco De Bruyn is on an assuming roll here today!


Lol in that case I assume I am the winner of that bottle than

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> You left out: sine qua non cerebrum ......



non cerebrum , nullum dolorem

(For those of you who did not study Latin "No brain, No Pain")

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vaalboy

Jeeez @Gambit from his comments on FB, I recon that oke is flying high in thc clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Gambit said:


> I'm having an awesome "discussion" with him on his facebook page lol.



Reading it now.  Dayum... So much anger...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@Gambit - Hope you took a screenshot. It's all deleted now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

What a dumb shite he hides the posts by others

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

baksteen8168 said:


> @Gambit - Hope you took a screenshot. It's all deleted now.


Haha that's okay. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## baksteen8168

Man, I am almost tempted to buy a Hoodie now... I mean R1300 for a Free Hoodie seems like a barg.... wait...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WHITELABEL

For posterity... Admins please remove if these are not appropriate.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev

Gambit said:


> For poserity... Admins please remove if these are not appropriate.



Please can you repost full size images?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Gambit said:


> For poserity... Admins please remove if these are not appropriate.



It's highly appropriate this is 2015 and people need to see how he speaks to people.. 

Just the image is a bit small so its hard to read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gambit said:


> For poserity... Admins please remove if these are not appropriate.



Do you know what Dioxin poisoning is Marc? Do ya do ya do ya? This guy is not very professional at all? That sounds pretty threatening to me  

I just want to say thank you to you aswell  He must send them I can't wait to see all the "Illegal substances" they find...wait is alcahol still illegal? I have some wine I may need to dispose of

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Compliments of Wikipedia.* 

Polychlorinated dibenzodioxins* (*PCDDs*), or simply *dioxins*, are a group of polyhalogenated organic compounds that are significant environmental pollutants.

They are commonly but inaccurately referred to as *dioxins* for simplicity, because every PCDD molecule contains a dibenzo-1,4-dioxin skeletal structure, with 1,4-dioxin as the central ring. Members of the PCDD family bioaccumulate in humans and wildlife because of their lipophilic properties, and may cause developmental disturbances and cancer.

Dioxins occur as by-products in the manufacture of some organochlorides, in the incineration of chlorine-containing substances such as polyvinyl chloride (PVC), in the chlorine bleaching of paper, and from natural sources such as volcanoes and forest fires.[1] There have been many incidents of dioxin pollution resulting from industrial emissions and accidents; the earliest such incidents were in the mid 19th century during the Industrial Revolution.[2]

The word "dioxins" may also refer to other similarly acting chlorinated compounds (see Dioxins and dioxin-like compounds).

So I guess we can not mix juices with PVC anymore...  Bummer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Compliments of Wikipedia.*
> 
> Polychlorinated dibenzodioxins* (*PCDDs*), or simply *dioxins*, are a group of polyhalogenated organic compounds that are significant environmental pollutants.
> 
> They are commonly but inaccurately referred to as *dioxins* for simplicity, because every PCDD molecule contains a dibenzo-1,4-dioxin skeletal structure, with 1,4-dioxin as the central ring. Members of the PCDD family bioaccumulate in humans and wildlife because of their lipophilic properties, and may cause developmental disturbances and cancer.
> 
> Dioxins occur as by-products in the manufacture of some organochlorides, in the incineration of chlorine-containing substances such as polyvinyl chloride (PVC), in the chlorine bleaching of paper, and from natural sources such as volcanoes and forest fires.[1] There have been many incidents of dioxin pollution resulting from industrial emissions and accidents; the earliest such incidents were in the mid 19th century during the Industrial Revolution.[2]
> 
> The word "dioxins" may also refer to other similarly acting chlorinated compounds (see Dioxins and dioxin-like compounds).
> 
> So I guess we can not mix juices with PVC anymore...  Bummer...



Too bad too, I was looking forward to my first hit of my overheated coil burning fishtank tube..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Guess the space bar is sticky from watching porn with all that testosterone? Dunno.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168

BWAHAHAHA!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

So this guy isnt a official distributor for south africa. Got this email from vaprwear.com 
I do think there is a market for this product. 
_______________

Hi, I am sorry to say this but I am really not aware of who this person is? It is absolutely not how we communicate here at Vaprwear. The products are only available directly on our website. We do not have trade partners or distributors as of yet. We are releasing our wholesale catalog today however. I would be happy to email it to you directly. Thank you for showing us this Facebook page that is very informative.

Marietta Cantu
www.vapRwear.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

baksteen8168 said:


> may cause developmental disturbances



Well that explains why he wanted to know if you knew what dioxins were... he was demonstrating the manifestation of the developmental disturbances...

This is one of those tools who thinks he can behave however he wants and hide behind the concept of freedom of speech. I can say whatever I want and screw you because "freedom of speech", unfortunately *ther is no chanc he wuld be abl 2 undrstAnd wot it reely meens.
*
What really sucks is this guy associating illicit substances with vaping. We have worked so hard to promote vaping as a positive, healthy and socially acceptable alternative to traditional tobacco...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Gambit said:


> For poserity... Admins please remove if these are not appropriate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matt said:


> So this guy isnt a official distributor for south africa. Got this email from vaprwear.com
> I do think there is a market for this product.
> _______________
> 
> Hi, I am sorry to say this but I am really not aware of who this person is? It is absolutely not how we communicate here at Vaprwear. The products are only available directly on our website. We do not have trade partners or distributors as of yet. We are releasing our wholesale catalog today however. I would be happy to email it to you directly. Thank you for showing us this Facebook page that is very informative.
> 
> Marietta Cantu
> www.vapRwear.com



should send him a link to the forum aswell so he can see how he responded to @Gambit

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

devdev said:


> What really sucks is this guy associating illicit substances with vaping. We have worked so hard to promote vaping as a positive, healthy and socially acceptable alternative to traditional tobacco...




There always has to be one A-Hole that screws everything up for everyone else.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Matt

Stroodlepuff said:


> should send him a link to the forum aswell so he can see how he responded to @Gambit



This is the reaction on the printscreens i send them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev

@Matt, great post! I think it may be worth sending the real Vaprwear this web address:

www.vaprwearsa.co.za

Maybe they will get a US swat team to come and check out this guy's premises for pirated goods, do a check of the neighborhood for THC labs, declare ECIGSSA to have infringed the sovereignty of the country and then ride a super tanker full of monkey semen back to the states. Or more likely they will brief their legal counsel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

He's definitely reading this thread, i couldnt screenshot the whole conversation before he deleted it, but he was ranting about @shaunnadan 's idea to use plastic tubes. So I know he's reading this lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## FireFly

Matt said:


> So this guy isnt a official distributor for south africa. Got this email from vaprwear.com
> I do think there is a market for this product.
> _______________
> 
> Hi, I am sorry to say this but I am really not aware of who this person is? It is absolutely not how we communicate here at Vaprwear. The products are only available directly on our website. We do not have trade partners or distributors as of yet. We are releasing our wholesale catalog today however. I would be happy to email it to you directly. Thank you for showing us this Facebook page that is very informative.
> 
> Marietta Cantu
> www.vapRwear.com



Hahahahahah , I am finished....

What a retarded Chop...

After all the spit and fire, amounts to he does not even have a Clue... He Probably brining in Patented and Copyrighted Chinese Equivalent...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## baksteen8168

FireFly said:


> What a retarded Chop...



You are CLEARLY giving him too much credit here.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## devdev

Gambit said:


> He's definitely reading this thread, i couldnt screenshot the whole conversation before he deleted it, but he was ranting about @shaunnadan 's idea to use plastic tubes. So I know he's reading this lol.



Quickly! Let us lynch @shaunnadan, we need to stamp out this dangerous user and his irresponsible ideas. DO ANY OF YOU REALIZE THE DANGER HERE!?!

If our "friend" is indeed watching this thread I wish he would speak up. Would be great to have his IP for 'research' purposes

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

devdev said:


> Quickly! Let us lynch @shaunnadan, we need to stamp out this dangerous user and his irresponsible ideas. DO ANY OF YOU REALIZE THE DANGER HERE!?!
> 
> If our "friend" is indeed watching this thread I wish he would speak up. Would be great to have his IP for 'research' purposes



I'm not touching @shaunnadan after his nipple comment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matt said:


> This is the reaction on the printscreens i send them.



Ah ok  lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff

He even has a website, incase he deletes it before they actually get hold of him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly

@Vaprwearsa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Lmgl!!! Oooo e e. I just love this forum !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

A screen shot of the "website"


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Bla my screen shot won't load! He must have hacked my system

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Bla my screen shot won't load! He must have hacked my system



He poisoned your PC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WHITELABEL

baksteen8168 said:


> He poisoned your PC


Arrrgghh bloody dioxin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> @Matt, great post! I think it may be worth sending the real Vaprwear this web address:
> 
> www.vaprwearsa.co.za
> 
> Maybe they will get a US swat team to come and check out this guy's premises for pirated goods, do a check of the neighborhood for THC labs, declare ECIGSSA to have infringed the sovereignty of the country and then ride a super tanker full of monkey semen back to the states. Or more likely they will brief their legal counsel



Funny how all the "vaprwear" on the www.vaprwear*SA.CO.ZA* websight is mark in $.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Haven't had this much fun on the forum since the Vapes.co.za debacle...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FireFly

I need to fess up, I been working on this new concept for a hoody Guys.
Before this thread was started so the timing is everything 

Its a hoody, with built in Beats by Dre Head phones (From China) and the dlo3 Vaping system from Vaprwearsa.
Patent and Copyright Pending.






only R2500.00
Plenty Stock... Order now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> Funny how all the "vaprwear" on the www.vaprwear*SA.CO.ZA* websight is mark in $.




All he did was steal their website directly (well almost the real one is much more professionally done) so if anyone is the patent thief here we all know who it is

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev

Gambit said:


> Arrrgghh bloody dioxin!



No man, it was the Hawks, the disbanded Scorpions, the CIA and the Unabomber (aided by the spirit of Bin Laden). They mess up the screenshot just before they launch the special forces


FireFly said:


> I need to fess up, I been working on this new concept for a hoody Guys.
> Before this thread was started so the timing is everything
> 
> Its a hoody, with built in Beats by Dre Head phones (From China) and the dlo3 Vaping system from Vaprwearsa.
> Patent and Copyright Pending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only R2500.00
> Plenty Stock... Order now...



Can you do custom company logos, branding, printing of the wearer's IQ and so on? I would only buy if you can offer all of that. PS - Please make sure that the tubing has dioxins, I don't want to miss out on anything.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev

baksteen8168 said:


> Haven't had this much fun on the forum since the Vapes.co.za debacle...



Yeah my pitchfork was getting a bit dusty...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> All he did was steal their website directly (well almost the real one is much more professionally done) so if anyone is the patent thief here we all know who it is



Looks like one big scheme to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> Looks like one big scheme to me...



Yip  I just wish I could be at Vaprwear HQ in good old US of A right now as a fly on the wall!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

FireFly said:


> I need to fess up, I been working on this new concept for a hoody Guys.
> Before this thread was started so the timing is everything
> 
> Its a hoody, with built in Beats by Dre Head phones (From China) and the dlo3 Vaping system from Vaprwearsa.
> Patent and Copyright Pending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only R2500.00
> Plenty Stock... Order now...



Let me guess... The "Beats by Dre" actually cost R2700 alone, so we are actually getting vaping system and hoody free??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip  I just wish I could be at Vaprwear HQ in good old US of A right now as a fly on the wall!



Wouldn't that be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Rereading this whole thread...

I can't help but feel somewhere in the world that there is a pair of underpants missing their skidmark

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## kimbo

1a. domain : vaprwearsa.co.za
1c. Registrar : Register Domain SA
2a. registrant : Leanda Roux
2b. registrantpostaladdress: 21 Henry Wicht street, Bluewaterbay, , Saldanha, Western Cape, 8000, ZA
2j. registrantphone : +27.791751095
2k. registrantfax :
2l. registrantemail : prodiet@workmail.co.za
3e. creationdate : 2015/03/11 14:54:35

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 4


----------



## shaunnadan

So I've been thrown under the bus 

this whole thing has just gotten out of hand. My FB account has been reported and blocked. I can't log in and my messenger app is also dead ! 

I closed the app and now it just gives me an error when I try to log in. 

So that's the highlight of my day.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Rereading this whole thread...
> 
> I can't help but feel somewhere in the world that there is a pair of underpants missing their skidmark



In all honesty though, him not actually owning the patent or the rights to distribute does explain alot about his conduct. I for one would only act in such a way if I was scared of being found out for some wrong doing, the problem is when you conduct yourself in such a manner to owners of any social media platform or a retailer which you are threatening and not knowing who or what they have behind them is that all you do is tarnish yourself.

I am very tempted to expose this guy on Carte Blanche or some newspapers for who he is, this is afterall part of what he threatened us with is it not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

shaunnadan said:


> So I've been thrown under the bus
> 
> this whole thing has just gotten out of hand. My FB account has been reported and blocked. I can't log in and my messenger app is also dead !
> 
> I closed the app and now it just gives me an error when I try to log in.
> 
> So that's the highlight of my day.



This guy is a lunatic!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> 1a. domain : vaprwearsa.co.za
> 1c. Registrar : Register Domain SA
> 2a. registrant : Leanda Roux
> 2b. registrantpostaladdress: 21 Henry Wicht street, Bluewaterbay, , Saldanha, Western Cape, 8000, ZA
> 2j. registrantphone : +27.791751095
> 2k. registrantfax :
> 2l. registrantemail : prodiet@workmail.co.za
> 3e. creationdate : 2015/03/11 14:54:35




guys, now don't go using this info to cause kak. Let him rather step into it then we do...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## annemarievdh

shaunnadan said:


> So I've been thrown under the bus
> 
> this whole thing has just gotten out of hand. My FB account has been reported and blocked. I can't log in and my messenger app is also dead !
> 
> I closed the app and now it just gives me an error when I try to log in.
> 
> So that's the highlight of my day.



Say what?


----------



## FireFly

Lets get back to @shaunnadan's nipples though...
Dear Admin, If I am offtopic here, please move to new topic...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WHITELABEL

shaunnadan said:


> So I've been thrown under the bus
> 
> this whole thing has just gotten out of hand. My FB account has been reported and blocked. I can't log in and my messenger app is also dead !
> 
> I closed the app and now it just gives me an error when I try to log in.
> 
> So that's the highlight of my day.


That sucks sorry man , that's weird though my FB is still working fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gambit said:


> That sucks sorry man , that's weird though my FB is still working fine.



Yeah mine too and I tagged their page in a status exposing the way they spoke to me. Maybe its just a glitch @shaunnadan I sincerely hope so!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

And their FB page is down, yay good work team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yip  Good work boys and girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

Lol what a joke... This guy clearly didn't realize he's fighting a rather potent community

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Gambit said:


> And their FB page is down, yay good work team!



NOOOOOO!!! I really wanted a Free hoody!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmmm, I might be able to get a hoody afterall.. Found numerous posts on FB classifieds pages linking to the SA Person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff

I can still visit your facebook.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I can still visit your facebook.



Lol I was saying mines still fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol I was saying mines still fine



Oeps sorry


----------



## TylerD

Vapington said:


> Lol what a joke... This guy clearly didn't realize he's fighting a rather potent community


So this is the new juice guy at Vapeking. Lol! @Stroodlepuff ,told you I will spoil it for everyone!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> So this is the new juice guy at Vapeking. Lol! @Stroodlepuff ,told you I will spoil it for everyone!



No one saw that...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

@shaunnadan - Is your FB still blocked? You can use mine in the meantime... my name is also Shaun.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> So this is the new juice guy at Vapeking. Lol! @Stroodlepuff ,told you I will spoil it for everyone!



Bwahahahahahaha not a chance in hell!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

I Found VaprwearSA's Owner!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz

devdev said:


> I can't help but feel somewhere in the world that there is a pair of underpants missing their skidmark



Yup sounds like he is depriving a village somewhere of their rightful idiot.



shaunnadan said:


> ... My FB account has been reported and blocked. I can't log in and my messenger app is also dead !
> ....
> So that's the highlight of my day.



@shaunnadan, indeed the highlight as that means you can give @PrenessaM your full, undivided attention till it's sorted again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

They are busy on facebook this is another page of them. Same phone number as the vaprwearSA.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/High-Protein-Injection-Diet/693252647391132?fref=nf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom

what a story....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

This chap is rather nuts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Philip Dunkley said:


> Just sent this mail to them !!
> 
> "Hi There
> 
> So various members of our local forum saw this new vaping product, not smoking product, on a Facebook group for a guy selling these in South Africa. The discussion ensued, and all of a sudden, all of the Vape Shops started getting calls from this lunatic, threatening them with all sorts of things for Copyright etc, and swearing at them calling the one Lady a B%^%h and To \"f$%k Off\".
> WOW, this is such a good representation of the brand!!! As I do many reviews and episodes on YouTube for the South African Vaping Community, I will ensure that not only do I make sure that this kind of behaviour is pointed out, I will strongly suggest that people do not deal with this lunatic!!
> This is disgusting that this is going on, and now he is threatening that he is going to send the police to all Vaping stores to have them raided, and threatened that they better not have any illegal drugs on the premises. What does he think, Vape Stores sell drugs and crap!!
> HAHAHAHA.
> I have also sent the same information to Snoop Dogg\'s Marketing company to ensure that this product is indeed \"Endorsed\" by him, as we sell some of his Vape gear here in SA and have never been informed of this.
> 
> Great start to your marketing in South Africa!!
> 
> Regards
> Philip Dunkley"



Just on this B%^%h is very mild compared to what he called me more along the lines of an effing C U Next Tuesday


----------



## TylerD

http://www.buzzfeed.com/emaoconnor/theres-a-feud-between-smokable-clothing-lines#.tpXV33KNj

So I'm the rep for http://www.hoodhorkerz.com/ in South africa. 

Let me know if you need something.

vaprware are so yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PrenessaM

Gambit said:


> Anyone have a physical address? Let's see if this guy is as tough in person as he is swearing at women over the phone.


Get the address n call me. Il have the perfect placement for his tube.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

So I spilled some e-liquid on my jeans this morning. I'll be marketing these as the first vape-able pants in SA! It's also now un-officially been endorsed by Mandoza. Priced at R13 000 (They are Stone Harbours okay...) supply is obviously limited.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Yiannaki

RevnLucky7 said:


> So I spilled some e-liquid on my jeans this morning. I'll be marketing these as the first vape-able pants in SA! It's also now un-officially been endorsed by Mandoza. Priced at R13 000 (They are Stone Harbours okay...) supply is obviously limited.


Bwahaha that is too classic!! 

Where do I sign up for said jeans

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yiannaki said:


> Bwahaha that is too classic!!
> 
> Where do I sign up for said jeans



For R14 000, I'll sign the butt cheeks and give them to you unwashed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

RevnLucky7 said:


> For R14 000, I'll sign the butt cheeks and give them to you unwashed!



SOLD!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

RevnLucky7 said:


> So I spilled some e-liquid on my jeans this morning. I'll be marketing these as the first vape-able pants in SA! It's also now un-officially been endorsed by Mandoza. Priced at R13 000 (They are Stone Harbours okay...) supply is obviously limited.



In that case I have 7 jeans (including Sissy Boy and 1 Botique Pep Jean) for from R2000 to R1000.  What can I say, I'm messy. Bwahahahahah

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> In that case I have 7 jeans (including Sissy Boy and 1 Botique Pep Jean) for from R2000 to R1000.  What can I say, I'm messy. Bwahahahahah



Now now @annemarievdh be careful you dont want to infringe on the patent that @RevnLucky7 doesn't own

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Now now @annemarievdh be careful you dont want to infringe on the patent that @RevnLucky7 doesn't own



Oeps!!! Ummm I'll do it behind his back... Bwahahahaha Vaper Jeans Warr!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

annemarievdh said:


> Oeps!!! Ummm I'll do it behind his back... Bwahahahaha Waper Jeans Warr!!!



We still talking about vape gear?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

RevnLucky7 said:


> We still talking about vape gear?



I certainly hope so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

annemarievdh said:


> I certainly hope so



Did I just crash and burn?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Edit: That's officially the worst song I've ever heard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> So I spilled some e-liquid on my jeans this morning. I'll be marketing these as the first vape-able pants in SA! It's also now un-officially been endorsed by Mandoza. Priced at R13 000 (They are Stone Harbours okay...) supply is obviously limited.



I'll wait for the Herchelle Gibbs endorsed edition.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

baksteen8168 said:


> I'll wait for the Herchelle Gibbs endorsed edition.



I'll go visit PEP at lunch time.... I have another bottle of liquid here I'm not too keen on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'll go visit PEP at lunch time.... I have another bottle of liquid here I'm not too keen on.


@RevnLucky7 - That's VapeMob for you! They always aim to please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

Just read the latest rant on FB - this is one special, special, special person. Weskoppies is the only option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Such amazing PR skills being shown there...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

vaalboy said:


> Just read the latest rant on FB - this is one special, special, special person. Weskoppies is the only option



Screen shots please!!


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Screen shots please!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I would still really like to know where anyone on here was trying to copy the clothing item in question?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

More threats...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

I thought this was quite funny.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168

@devdev - Latest Rant on FB

People really underestimate me!!!!

You think attacking my relationship with VapRwear in any way affects me financially?

IN FACT, Your pathetic intellect and lack of self innovation, helps me get more support from people that know the facts.

Lets say it now and be clear with it.

You call yourself ACTIVISTS, when all you are are people with no self respect, no real values greater than EASY MONEY,

No visions of actually getting those things you always wanted, and cannot be ORIGINAL IN ANY WAY ATT ALL!!!!

MONKEY SEE MONKEY DO?

You have never actually figured out your own stuff, and if you think this is the limit of my capability's, ***** please!!!! f -ck-ff now block me and run the **** away when you see me.

For i tell you now, i dont take bullshit.

I KNOW HALF OF THOSE GUY'S ARE CONECTED TO BIG SHOT DEALERS, DUH!!! ******* EVERY BODY DOES
ALL of us don't need guns, they make way to much noise!!!!

DO YOU THINK MAKING ME ALL THOSE ILLEGAL OFFERS IS ACTUALLY A GOOD IDEA?

DO YOU THINK INDUSTRIAL ESPIONAGE IS LEGAL?

DO YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE THE FACTS WITH IP ADDRESSES EMBEDDED DISAPPEAR?

YES people of lesser IQ will cal people with 138+ IQ scores mad, forlesser IQ cannot comprehend the information at the rate it is being passed on.

Lesser IQ usually suffering from Information Overload. Literally, & often gets sick, sometimes actually vomiting.

For the fact that the life you think you live is nothing!!!!!!!!

And you just dont have the mind or the balls to do what i can!!!!!

Il see you guys, and you know who you are, some day some way.
LETS GIVE YOU SOME HISTORY ON ME.

My parents have ALWAYS been Involved with either PRINTING & Editorial.

What south africans read as british text for example & is A typing error for certain american Texts for africens, when both are a spelling mistake in south afrika , see the point,

WHO GIVES a shit how you type it!!!!

Stop accusing me and misleading my text styles, on the contrary, my keyboard is stuffed, i am awaiting new laptops, ordered in, not over the counter stuff!!!!!

NOW back to the VapRwear Attack

Somebody has some real issues. ACTUALLY DISCUSSING COPYING A PATENT, AND THEN USING IT AS WHAT? .....YOU NEED HELP!

FROM NOW VAPWEAR SOUTH AFRICA, WILl NO LONGER DEAL WITH PUBLIC!!!

We will exclusively deal with registered CANCER PATIENTS ONLY!

TO PURCHASE A VAPOR WEAR HOODY YOU NEED TO BE ABLE TO SUPPLY ME YOUR MEDICAL AID DETAILS PLEASE FOR I AM BUILDING A REGISTER OF CANCER PATIENTS TO APPLY FOR STATE INSURED GRANTS APPLICATION.
AND LETS ME SAY I KNOW IL HELP THEM ALL.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> I thought this was quite funny.
> View attachment 23348


It's a little boy with mommy and daddy's money lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

An IQ of 138+
He probably can count further than that, hence the +.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

What the heck is this guy going on about?

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## devdev

If I can just put this out there: Has anyone on the forum ever actually vomited from information overload? If you have, it may be a sign of a low IQ. If you haven't, then you must be super, super intelligent, simply because your mommy told you that once when you were a kid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

I really think he is confusing us with another group. He's got NO idea what we are all about.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Quote: "YES people of lesser IQ will cal people with 138+ IQ scores mad, forlesser IQ cannot comprehend the information at the rate it is being passed on."

Is that all...

Any how, he still have no Idea what he is talking about and have no idea what this community is and what it stand for. The fact that he thought ECIGSSA is a supplier just shows allot.

Attacking our intellect? The community exists of all kinds of people from all kinds backgrounds and from all walks of life, all across the country and some from other countries. With all kinds of knowledge and experience.

We all love vaping and that it help us quit smoking. We are all better of thanks to vaping. We help each other and support each other. We see that daily. Evidence of that is all over the forum.

We have Vape Meets. Stunning events were we all meet and get to know people even better and become richer by making new friends.

I'm just a simple Stay at Home mother, but have enough intellect to know a good thing when I see it.

Looking for a fight with out any grounds, facts, or knowledge what your fighting about just shows me we are dealing with a poor soul looking for attention.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

TylerD said:


> An IQ of 138+
> He probably can count further than that, hence the +.



I think the keyboard got stuck again. It was probably meant to read 13+8.

Any 'grown-up' that throws a hissy-fit like that online, seriously need to make an appointment with his / her shrink asap.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Just reading his post, I could feel that my aura was being negatively affected. Immediately I realized I was under a psychic attack by something with the intellect of a comatose frog. This is the only way you can protect yourself from this kind of evil. This is tin-foil hat time folks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> I really think he is confusing us with another group. He's got NO idea what we are all about.



Who cares, his rants are very entertaining!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I just clicked add friend.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis

So after all of that , the one thing that rings bells for me is that he is going to supply cancer patients with his KIT , well done lad you just admitted that you are now going to wholly supply drug paraphernalia for the use of medicinal weed consumption ,, aaah i didn't know SA had de-classified weed to a medicine ?? maybe somebody can let me know ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> I just clicked add friend.



Nou het jy KAK gemaak. hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Aw Damn... Rant removed and replaced with this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Anyone else consider it may be a woman?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oh look he removed it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

vaalboy said:


> Anyone else consider it may be a woman?



lol no its a man - his name is Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> Anyone else consider it may be a woman?



Geez you know how to stir an unstirrable pot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol no its a man - his name is Johan



What? feckin change his name!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> What? feckin change his name!



Lol


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh look he removed it
> 
> View attachment 23354



I finally beat someone to something! 

On a serious note... should we maybe phone ER24 and send them to his address? Looks like he is about to have a heart attack or something...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Guys apparently we're jealous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

The plot Thickens... what is a "import only VAPORIZERS!!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> The plot Thickens... what is a "import only VAPORIZERS!!!"



Oh dear how scary lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Guys apparently we're jealous



Jealous of what? Seriously? I don’t wear hoodies, and I think most of the members don’t either. That’s why we joked about it.

I for one have a better sense of stile. 

We also have way better equipment. And to think he went to my Sister in-laws high school (Stofberg) my high school’s (Hoogland) rivals just shows he is a typical BRAKPANER.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

I wonder if he'll be joining us at VapeCon?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if he'll be joining us at VapeCon?



Now that would be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if he'll be joining us at VapeCon?


Yes, with his new range of shirts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if he'll be joining us at VapeCon?



Uh no! I sent him an invite to have a stand yesterday, but after this he is not allowed anywhere near VapeCon - We need to keep our members safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I make my own Vaprwear...







Patent this....​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle

RevnLucky7 said:


> So I spilled some e-liquid on my jeans this morning. I'll be marketing these as the first vape-able pants in SA! It's also now un-officially been endorsed by Mandoza. Priced at R13 000 (They are Stone Harbours okay...) supply is obviously limited.


I'll take 2!!


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Yes, with his new range of shirts.
> View attachment 23358


Is that connected in series or parallel?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder if he'll be joining us at VapeCon?



I don't think there are vendor tables for poephols...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Uh no! I sent him an invite to have a stand yesterday, but after this he is not allowed anywhere near VapeCon - We need to keep our members safe



Or protect him form the members

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> Jealous of what? Seriously? I don’t wear hoodies, and I think most of the members don’t either. That’s why we joked about it.
> 
> I for one have a better sense of stile.
> 
> We also have way better equipment. And to think he went to my Sister in-laws high school (Stofberg) my high school’s (Hoogland) rivals just shows he is a typical BRAKPANER.




Hey, what's wrong with hoodies? I wear them. Granted, I don't have cool hoodies with pipes in them... Don't go hoody bashing now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

baksteen8168 said:


> Hey, what's wrong with hoodies? I wear them. Granted, I don't have cool hoodies with pipes in them... Don't go hoody bashing now.



Dont worry @baksteen8168, no harm ment... Just saying 

I buy my 8year old son hoodies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

annemarievdh said:


> Dont worry @baksteen8168, no harm ment... Just saying
> 
> I buy my 8year old son hoodies




I wear hoodies!
Granted, I act like a 8 year old too.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> I wear hoodies!
> Granted, I act like a 8 year old too.



Me too, so we are fine then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Dioxin poisoning has infected my facebook, it won't let me comment on his page anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Gambit said:


> Dioxin poisoning has infected my facebook, it won't let me comment on his page anymore



He probably blocked you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> He probably blocked you.


I would test to see if I can but not worth the effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

And the plot thickens even more...

The owner of vaprwear has now commented on his fb page.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

baksteen8168 said:


> And the plot thickens even more...
> 
> The owner of vaprwear has now commented on his fb page.



Everyone! Please go and like the owner's post!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

Look at this now




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

He must be on something really potent

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

He deleted Elvis Papi Edwards's post 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> Look at this now
> View attachment 23407
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Hahahaha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> He deleted Elvis Papi Edwards's post
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Tough, there is a copy on Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Tough, there is a copy on Ecigssa.


Yip no getting rid of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Let's all go post the screen shot of it on his page. He will stop deleting it soon enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Check this. Now he is attacking vaprwear. Hahaha


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Let's all go post the screen shot of it on his page. He will stop deleting it soon enough



That is actually a very good idea 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Check this. Now he is attacking vaprwear. Hahaha


I saw that. This guy is something else hey


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Had a look at the posts where he was saying another customer called them a scam funny thing is its him haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Had a look at the posts where he was saying another customer called them a scam funny thing is its him haha


Yip, saw that too. Eedjit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Screenshots to prove it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And one of his profile just to be safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Bwahahaha this guy is playing with fire. Falls accusations, do not go down lightly with company's. 

He has a new target now, now we are old news. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahaha this guy is playing with fire. Falls accusations, do not go down lightly with company's.
> 
> He has a new target now, now we are old news.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Yip I sent them an email now telling them about this thread and that we have all the screenshots etc of all of it if they need any for proof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Should send the screen shots to vaprwear... will do it on monday, I hate using fb messenger. Lol


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip I sent them an email now telling them about this thread and that we have all the screenshots etc of all of it if they need any for proof



Nice going @Stroodlepuff


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I'm chatting to him now. Elvis gave me his email address. I will send to him when I'm at my pc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip I sent them an email now telling them about this thread and that we have all the screenshots etc of all of it if they need any for proof


Beat me to it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol he's so angry. This guy is using Elvis's picture on his page... He's contacting fb directly now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Told him to come look here on this thread so he (Elvis) might join

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

He's asked all of us to post on our Facebooks warning about this guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Can one pull a silver continually vaping 'dry herbs', or would that be an 'Acapulco Golden' ? 
This dood certainly sounds like he is on some very strong stuff that totally screws up your rational thinking capabilities.

So much anger, self-denial and BS in virtually every sentence. He's starting to sound just like me !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> He's asked all of us to post on our Facebooks warning about this guy


Post shared on fb


----------



## annemarievdh

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ag shame, so innocent





Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## baksteen8168

annemarievdh said:


> Ag shame, so innocent
> 
> View attachment 23409
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol where did you post that Annemarie


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol where did you post that Annemarie



I commented on the post the alias Leanda Loux posted on VapRwear's FB page


----------



## annemarievdh

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Guunie

Love how he asks for cancer patients medical aid details...clearly so he can falsify further identities, medical aid companies are actually the latest targets for hackers and identity theives as all your information is held by them...you go guys! 

Take em down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Balsak

Just read the whole threat and this oke reminds me of an octopus .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Balsak said:


> Just read the whole threat and this oke reminds me of an octopus .


8 times a ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

This thread delivers! Lol His "un-intellectualism" (WTF??) is absolutely astounding, especially considering the fact that he has an IQ of 138+

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

As long as this isn't some UCT students psych term paper material

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## FireFly

Gumtree has some adds too 
http://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other/ot...able-clothing-range/1001253111340910395153909

http://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other/ot...able-clothing-range/1001253111340910395153909

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Well it looks like the SA FB page is gone at last

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Necris

FireFly said:


> Gumtree has some adds too
> http://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other/ot...able-clothing-range/1001253111340910395153909
> 
> http://www.gumtree.co.za/a-other/ot...able-clothing-range/1001253111340910395153909



Oh no,i may have reported them as possible fraud...oops

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Necris said:


> Oh no,i may have reported them as possible fraud...oops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Necris

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 23646


Heeheeheeheehee


----------



## rvdwesth

Is a hoodie not to soft to go under the hardware thread?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Holy crap maby he skipped his meds. Anyhoo a weedleaf hat is kinda looking for attention whilst blowing clouds. #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Ballie

Firstly, this homo sapien is not a MAN, we unfortunately have to share our planet with some undesirable species, secondly why don't we just use the word Vape or vaping to get the word out there.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol forgot to tell you guys...I got this the other day on Facebook 

I'm not sure if you are the person I am looking for. I heard Elvis Papi Edwards ripped someone off in South Africa, which wouldn't surprise me one bit because the entire company vapRwear is a ripoff of my the Patent I filed in 2013 for a Vape Hoodie. Mr Edwards worked fo me last year as a party planner where I showed him my Vape Hoodies. Then he started this bullshit company. I'm in the process of getting together a lawsuit against him. So if there is anything that Mr Edwards has done to you, my lawyers would love to help you. Please feel free to email me at Sean@HoodHorkerZ.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Go VapRwear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i never knew you had to wear special clothes when vaping. i just wear like a jean pant wif a belt and a T-shirt. sometimes when its cold i wear a tracksuit pant wif plakkies and sokkies, and a bomber jacket

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> i never knew you had to wear special clothes when vaping. i just wear like a jean pant wif a belt and a T-shirt. sometimes when its cold i wear a tracksuit pant wif plakkies and sokkies, and a bomber jacket


You need to wear the hoodie under the "bomber" jacket, this way people will give you lots of room when they see plumes of smoke emanating from your clothing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FireFly

Stroodlepuff said:


> Elvis Papi Edwards



So Elvis a a rip off artist too? as well as our local "friends" ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

FireFly said:


> So Elvis a a rip off artist too? as well as our local "friends" ?



so it would seem


----------



## baksteen8168

Thanks for breathing life back into this thread. I needed a laugh. Currently on holiday in Balito but am I at the beach... nope... I am sitting in a medical waiting room... For what you ask? Not a measly little runny nose or sore throat (although I have that too). Ruptured my eardrum while equalising on the way down here. Ffs...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for breathing life back into this thread. I needed a laugh. Currently on holiday in Balito but am I at the beach... nope... I am sitting in a medical waiting room... For what you ask? Not a measly little runny nose or sore throat (although I have that too). Ruptured my eardrum while equalising on the way down here. Ffs...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


eina man, that doesn't sound lekker at all.... hope you get it sorted soon bud.


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> eina man, that doesn't sound lekker at all.... hope you get it sorted soon bud.


Thanks man. Ruptured both... just my luck. Might be worth it though... Can't hear wife or kids nagging. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## michael dos santos

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks man. Ruptured both... just my luck. Might be worth it though... Can't hear wife or kids nagging.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


Shame dude hope it's all guud but maybe it's a blessing in disguise haha kidding bro
I'm also on holiday jst outside of ballito in westbrook... U no of any good vape shops around this area?


----------



## ET

michael dos santos said:


> Shame dude hope it's all guud but maybe it's a blessing in disguise haha kidding bro
> I'm also on holiday jst outside of ballito in westbrook... U no of any good vape shops around this area?



http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

michael dos santos said:


> Shame dude hope it's all guud but maybe it's a blessing in disguise haha kidding bro
> I'm also on holiday jst outside of ballito in westbrook... U no of any good vape shops around this area?


Definitely the Puff Station. Looking at getting me some Church joose and some bats before I go home.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------

